# alsa modules wont work

## markisthejob

Hi all.Ive just come back to gentoo today and for some reason alsa refuses to work.

I compiled my kernel with alsa enabled and my intel sound module (snd_hda_intel) and everything seemed to go according to plan.I then ran alsaconf which detected "Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller" but then .. 

 *Quote:*   

> Running update-modules...
> 
> Loading driver...        
> 
>  * Loading ALSA modules ...
> ...

 

dmesg errors

 *Quote:*   

> 

 Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed                                        

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                               

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major                                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                              

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                  

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

fb: Unknown symbol request_module                                               

intelfb: Unknown symbol unregister_framebuffer                                  

intelfb: Unknown symbol framebuffer_alloc                                       

intelfb: Unknown symbol fb_edid_to_monspecs                                     

intelfb: Unknown symbol fb_find_mode                                            

intelfb: Unknown symbol fb_dealloc_cmap                                         

intelfb: Unknown symbol register_framebuffer                                    

intelfb: Unknown symbol fb_alloc_cmap                                           

intelfb: Unknown symbol fb_firmware_edid                                        

intelfb: Unknown symbol framebuffer_release                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all             

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync                                  

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages                          

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info                         

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                    

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup                              

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                              

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal                                               

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds                                  

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal                                               

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                               

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major                                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                              

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                  

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all             

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync                                  

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages                          

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info                         

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                    

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup                              

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_little_endian                        

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev                                  

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card                            

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                         

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify                                      

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                                

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready                                    

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex                        

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready                               

Adding 530136k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k         

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                               

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major                                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                              

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                  

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all             

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync                                  

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages                          

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info                         

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                    

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup                              

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_little_endian                        

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev                                  

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card                            

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                         

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify                                      

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                                

eth0: no IPv6 routers present                                                   

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                               

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                     

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major                                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                              

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                             

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                 

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                  

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit                                      

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all             

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync                                  

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new                                      

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages                          

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info                         

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl                                 

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new                                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops                                   

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                    

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect                               

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer                     

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup                              

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed                            

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step                        

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                               

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                  

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id                                   

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                           

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                 

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback                     

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                       

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards                                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify                                    

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                             

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                         

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                        

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                              

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid                                

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit                                      

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                        

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl                                  

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                       

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major                                               

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new                                           

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl                                

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data                                   

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                              

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait                                          

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free                                         

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                    

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register                                     

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str                                    

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width                       

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_little_endian                        

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                             

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev                                  

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card                            

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                         

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value                              

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed                               

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock                                 

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify                                      

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream                           

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove                                

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence                          

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line                                   

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width                                

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                     

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                              

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module                                   

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root                                     

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                      

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                   

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                          

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                   

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                           

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit                                      

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                 

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                        

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                           

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop                                          

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                       

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                            

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card                                        

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock                                   

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                     

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module                                          

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root                                            

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close                                         

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock                                 

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open                                          

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start                                         

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                             

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution                                    

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause                                         

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit                                        

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device                                   

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers                             

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev                             

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event                     

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue                       

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                   

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo                             

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                        

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client                        

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock                               

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch                      

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                                 

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root                                        

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking              

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device                           

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock                             

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device                             

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver                      

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free                                 

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                         

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status                            

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register                               

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper                            

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver                    

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach                           

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new                                  

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode                               

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client                        

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll                    

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte                          

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl                           

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry                     

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry                              

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module                                   

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root                                     

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf                                      

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new                                   

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register                                     

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[/quote]

lspci |grep -i audio

 *Quote:*   

> markspc linux # lspci |grep -i audio
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> markspc linux # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> i2c_algo_bit            8836  0
> ...

 

I definately installed them

 *Quote:*   

> markspc linux # make modules_install                                                
> 
>   INSTALL arch/x86/video/fbdev.ko                                                   
> 
>   INSTALL drivers/char/drm/drm.ko                                                   
> ...

 

.Dont know what Im doing wrong.Any Ideas?

----------

## DawgG

make sure the kernel-version and the symlink  /usr/src/linux are ok. maybe make clean and check all the audio-driver stuff and recompile. alsaconf probably just looks at the pci-device-ids.

GOOD LUCK.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

My first thought would be it looks like you have compiled things into the kernel. Alsa is best set up as modules. I'd have to see your kernel .config to know what's going on, though.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## thewtex

I had problems with this too.

When the alsa packages updated added a 

 options snd card_limits=1

to the /etc/modules.d/alsa file.

I followed suit and it caused problems.  The red herring is that all the other modules fail to load after snd fails to load.

So for those that did the same, comment out the line then run 

 update-modules

----------

